

Zero Friction Blogging with Sublime Text 2 - joshearl
http://sublimetexttips.com/zero-friction-blogging/

======
goldfeld
My, my, this is a postful! You think scarily close to how I do, and I'm a big
fan of Sublime's Cmd-P, so this is full of insights, thanks! Just wondering if
you've ever tried Jekyll, as I see it as the natural publishing platform to a
dev's blogging workflow.

